# Sage Mode Hashirama vs The Ten-Tails



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 3, 2015)

Battlefield: Alliance vs The Juubi
Starting Distance: 150 Meters
Restrictions: None
Knowledge: Hashirama knows the Ten-Tails' rep

Who wins? Juubi starts off in its first form and can level up.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2015)

The Juubi fodderstomps low difficult. Hashirama barely was able to deal with Kurama, let alone the Juubi.
and no, he was only able to use the Gates because the Juubi was already trapped, and it hurt itself with its own TBB.



And there is nothing he can do to deal with its TBB either...


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 3, 2015)

a casual juubidama blows away hashirama buudha and the country they are standing in..


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, Hashirama can't do it. The manga blatantly shows us Hashirama's power alone isn't enough to stop the Jūbi.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 3, 2015)

A perfect example of SuperSaiyamans hate towards Hashirama, 
he gets nuked


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 3, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> A perfect example of SuperSaiyamans hate towards Hashirama,
> he gets nuked


I don't hate Hashirama. I just hate how he's been wanked lately and given powers and speed he never had canonically. 

And...a few people here claim Hashirama wins.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 3, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> A perfect example of SuperSaiyamans hate towards Hashirama,
> he gets nuked



sadly many posters just stated in the other thread that hashi can deal deal with juubi and buudha can tank super juubidama..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't hate Hashirama. I just hate how he's been wanked *lately* and given powers and speed he never had canonically.
> 
> And...a few people here claim Hashirama wins.



@Bold!
Where have you been for the last 2 years? :amazed

The funny thing about Hashirama's wank, which is because of the VoTE of course is
all of his jutsu were actually defeated effortlessly aside from the Buddha. lol


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 3, 2015)

Hashirama can irritate the Juubi and put up some resistance, but he's gonna get floored as the Juubi begins to get serious about its firepower.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2015)

The distance is 150m. Most of Hashirama's attacks are only short-mid range. He is getting fodderstomp
without putting any fight whatsoever from the first TBB. 

Even if the distance were to be shorter, he is still getting fodderstompped as the Juubi was faster than BM Narudo, and there
is no way Hashirama avoid getting speedblitzed.


----------



## Kai (Mar 3, 2015)

Spite thread? Spite thread.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 3, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> A perfect example of SuperSaiyamans hate towards Hashirama,
> he gets nuked



 This.

 None of us claimed Hashirama can beat the Juubi. We only claimed both Hashirama and Madara are superior to BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 3, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> This.
> 
> None of us claimed Hashirama can beat the Juubi. We only claimed both Hashirama and Madara are superior to BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke.


I don't hate Hashirama. And I've seen other people say Hashirama beats the Juubi and wanted to put it to the test.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 4, 2015)

hashirama would loose i never said he would win. 
however i dont see 1 BD taking him down. considering on panel he fully said he could divert juubito BD towards the sea. juubito>juubi 

hashirama simply doesnt have the chakra capacity to deal with something as strong as the juubi.

though i dont see why the hate. the man could troll all 9 bijuu and had them as pets. 

hate kishi not his character. he made hashirama strong enough for hashi to claim he could divert a juubito BD with one of his weakest techniques.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2015)

Saying something is not the same as doing it. Also, he said he needs the whole SA's help. 
Not to mention the Juubi's TBB was actually bigger than Obito's TBBs.



> though i dont see why the hate. the man could troll all 9 bijuu and had them as pets.



lol, no. He had only a few of them, not all. Also, their combined power is no where the Juubi's anyway.
And he did not control those few at once either, he needed his wife's help against Kurama alone.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 4, 2015)

Loses but performs better than BSM Naruto 



Hussain said:


> lol, no. He had only a few of them, not all. Also, their combined power is no where the Juubi's anyway.
> And he did not control those few at once either, he needed his wife's help against Kurama alone.


Hashirama had 8 bijus out of 9. And he didn't need Mito's help to fight Kurama. He needed her as a host, to keep him from respawning and wreaking havoc again.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2015)

> [=Alex Payne;53012958]
> Hashirama had 8 bijus out of 9.


No he did not. Obito said he had few of them (Viz translation) and 8 is not  few.  


> And he didn't need Mito's help to fight Kurama. He needed her as a host, to keep him from respawning and wreaking havoc again.



Which means he needed her help because otherwise he can't do anything about it, unless he was planning to fight forever with him or something.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No he did not. Obito said he had few of them (Viz translation) and 8 is not a few.


 Reread Hashirama's flashback of the first Gokage meeting then.



Hussain said:


> Which means he needed her help because otherwise he can't do anything about it, unless he was planning to fight forever with him or something.


 He could have killed it. But he didn't want to Kyubi to respawn in a random place later while being free to wreck the surroundings. It was pretty obvious.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2015)

> =Alex Payne;53013003]Reread Hashirama's flashback of the first Gokage meeting then.


I don't need to. It does not say he had all of them either. He could have had 4 of the Bijuu and wanted to give each of the villages 1 bijuu. We know for sure that none of the 5 villages had the 7 tails Bijuu for example, but rather Kakuzu's village (the waterfall) is the one who had that Bijuu. Do you think they were in that meeting? :amazed

And obviously they did not get Kurama except later on after his battle with Madara...





> He could have killed it. But he didn't want to Kyubi to respawn in a random place later while being free to wreck the surroundings. It was pretty obvious.


No he couldn't have killed it because the Bijuu do not die. 
(Unless they are in a host of course, which was not the case)


----------



## Kyu (Mar 4, 2015)

Juubi effortlessly plows through every single mokuton technique in Hashirama's arsenal.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't need to. It does not say he had all of them either. He could have had 4 of the Bijuu and wanted to give each of the villages 1 bijuu. We know for sure that none of the 5 villages had the 7 tails Bijuu for example, but rather Kakuzu's village (the waterfall) is the one who had that Bijuu. Do you think they were in that meeting? :amazed
> 
> And obviously they did not get Kurama except later on after his battle with Madara...


 We don't know when exactly Waterfall got their hands on Chomei. It is quite possible that some Village lost it after Hashirama gave it away. Gokage meeting is also implied to be after VotE battle - reread the chapter. Hashirama first thought about Madara leaving. Then there are multiple statements about "balancing" the village powers through distributing. If Hashirama only had one biju for each other village - it shouldn't be possible. So he had Kyubi and at least 5 others for balancing part to actually work.



Hussain said:


> No he couldn't have killed it because the Bijuu do not die.


They  don't die. Because they respawn after a while. They can be killed  though. As evident by them bleeding and permanently losing parts of  their body. Oh and while we are at it - explain to me how did Hashirama dealt with Bijus he gave away. He had multiple Bijus in one place, not doing anything and ready to be transported to whatever. Something tells me had a sealing jutsu or something similar to cage them for a prolonged period of time. Yet another mean to deal with Kyubi by himself.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2015)

Alex Payne is correct: the bijū can be offed. Just not permanently. They always re-spawn someplace random when enough human malice builds up in the world, or at least that's how it works with Kurama if I'm not mistaken.

And yeah, Hashirama had the bijū in his possession at one point. He's the one who distrubted them to the other villages.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 4, 2015)

Juubi floors him.

No top tier stands a chance against a god tier, it's fairly simple.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't hate Hashirama. I just hate how he's been wanked lately and given powers and speed he never had canonically.
> 
> And...a few people here claim Hashirama wins.


Doubt any clown would say hashirama would win that's just flat out dumb 
This thread is a spite after the failure of ur previous thread 



sabre320 said:


> sadly many posters just stated in the other thread that hashi can deal deal with juubi and buudha can tank super juubidama..


Ohh lord, 
He has no hopes of tanking anything above the v1 juubi beam 
Juubidama is out of the question considering it's level is on a league of it's own 
Hashirama isn't diverting it far away to survive it as well 



NarutoX28 said:


> This.
> 
> None of us claimed Hashirama can beat the Juubi. We only claimed both Hashirama and Madara are superior to BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke.


Yeah they are definitely superior 
No one in their right mind would put the likes of hashirama against the fkn juubi


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 4, 2015)

agreed argus agreed. 
a horrible spite thread where not one person has agreed with him. its sad really


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 4, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> A perfect example of SuperSaiyamans hate towards Hashirama,
> he gets nuked



This. SSM12 seemingly hates both Hashirama and Madara and tries to downplay their feats. Although it is clear those two are the most powerfull shinobi in Narutoverse, except Juubi Jins, people with Rikudou's and Hamura's chakra, Kaguya and 8 Gate Gai.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 4, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Doubt any clown would say hashirama would win that's just flat out dumb
> This thread is a spite after the failure of ur previous thread


No 'failure' at all, ARGUS. Not only that there are Hashirama fans who do put him able to defeat the Juubi like Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No 'failure' at all, ARGUS. Not only that there are Hashirama fans who do put him able to defeat the Juubi like Shinobi no Kami.



Whats the point of creating such a thread? There is an obvious winner here.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No 'failure' at all, ARGUS. Not only that there are Hashirama fans who do put him able to defeat the Juubi like Shinobi no Kami.



So just because one person said that 
You then decided to make a completely unblaanced thread whilst knowing that over 95% of the users still agree that he stands no chance here 

Yeah this is a spite thread after you heard the harsh truth


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 4, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> So just because one person said that
> You then decided to make a completely unblaanced thread whilst knowing that over 95% of the users still agree that he stands no chance here
> 
> Yeah this is a spite thread after you heard the harsh truth


Icegaze too, and a few others too. 

ARGUS, I know you hate me for not agreeing with you, but this is not a spite thread. If it was I'd start Juubi out in its final form instead of its first form.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 4, 2015)

Hashi could use his gates to pin down the Juubi but that's about it really. Best he could do is hope the Juubi does nothing if he was to use the flower world jutsu and put the Juubi to sleep but yeah he's fucked.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 4, 2015)

hashirama pins it down as he did in canon. the juubi cannot get out of hashiramas restraints as the manga has blatantly shown. after the head seal is applied, the juubi can no longer use bijudama.

lets indulge the idea of the juubi actually managing to fire off a super bijudama. shinsuusenju palms the bijudama with a single hand and hits the juubi with its own bomb.

hashirama cant kill the juubi. nobody can, but he can counter and restrain it. hashirama can stop the juubi.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol SSM12 is a troll he ignores me then claims I said hashirama would win which I never once did 
What an actual cunt 
However as for poster above he does have a point 
The God gates do seal chakra 

No BD happening after the gates drop


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 4, 2015)

wow..just wow..


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 5, 2015)

at sabre i am missing ur point. didnt hashirama effectively use god gates on the juubi preventing it from moving 

i still maintain hashirama cannot win but he can stall juubi long enough for this to not be an effortless win for juubi 

when hashirama saw juubito he said this man is stronger than me. hashirama made no such remark when he saw the juubi. 

while the juubi is stronger because it has horribly more chakra it isnt like hashirama is defenseless


----------



## Rai (Mar 5, 2015)

Senpō: Myōjinmon won't do shit to full power Ten-tails(able to focus it's power)


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 5, 2015)

please do show me a full power juubi able to focus its power. not that i disagree but we never saw that in the manga. 
we are talking about level 1 juubi being able to amp up to 2 and 3 which isnt even full transformation 

i dont see why all of a sudden hashirama is turned to dust when the juubi didnt automatically turn bee and BM naruto to dust.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashi couldn't handle the Bijuu even in Sage Mode. It's canon. He gets stomped hard.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 5, 2015)

omg!!! what bijuu couldnt he handle in sage mode? please show me some scans. hahahahaah thats hilarious. 

how did u make that shit up??

his mokujin is famed to have the strength of the strongest bijuu (100% kyuubi) mokujin in base mind u not with Sm enhacements 

mokujin is a baby compared to budda. budda is so titanic mokujin sits on his head comfortably 

hashirama looses but dont make shit up. hashirama had the bijuu as pets.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 5, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Hashirama can irritate the Juubi and put up some resistance, but he's gonna get floored as the Juubi begins to get serious about its firepower.



What this guy said


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 5, 2015)

one casual cone shaped bijudama with no charging time destroyed a country...juubi fires one at the floor everything within hundreds of miles is vaporized including buudha hashi ..


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 5, 2015)

this juubi starts at level 1 nice fanfic. 

what u said happens but dont make it sound like the second the match starts juubi somehow ups to level 2 and blast hashirama away

only 1 person thinks hashirama wins here


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 5, 2015)

Ummm, didn't V3 Imperfect Juubi still got pinned down by the heavenly gates and only after that hurt itself with its own bijuudama?

Hashi obviously can't kill the juubi cause it's immortal, but he has literally put it out of comission with that one jutsu.

If hashi starts in sage mode and juubi in V1 then I don't see what's stopping him from doing that again.
Unless you want to claim juubi eventually overwhelms hashi with his clones after being restrained, which can happen.

Prime juubi rapes hard.
The imperfect Juubi that nardo and bee faced gets gated. dunno how hashi VS clone army ends up.
regardless juubi can't be killed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2015)

What use is the gates without the barrier to contain the Bijudama's, Deerlord?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 5, 2015)

SSM12 thats a dumb question
to restrain the target. if the target cant move the target can be hit repeatedly 

as for BD. if hashirama gets behind a target which cant move no BD is happening 

that would be the point of the god gates


----------



## pluuuuffff (Mar 5, 2015)

Hashirama defeated the Kyuubi pretty easily, to be honest. He sealed the Kyuubi AFTER the fight with Madara, that's why he was like that, completely fucked up.

In my opinion, Hashirama has power to hold a fight with the ten tails, YES. And yes, he can probably win if he seals him in someone.

But, in a 1v1 match, Juubi has more chakra than him, Hashirama was going to fall first.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 5, 2015)

The juubi erases everything hashirama stands no chance.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2015)

pluuuuffff said:


> Hashirama defeated the Kyuubi pretty easily, to be honest. He sealed the Kyuubi AFTER the fight with Madara, that's why he was like that, completely fucked up.
> 
> In my opinion, Hashirama has power to hold a fight with the ten tails, YES. And yes, he can probably win if he seals him in someone.
> 
> But, in a 1v1 match, Juubi has more chakra than him, Hashirama was going to fall first.


Hashriama admitted Kurama was too strong, pluuuuufff. And he doesn't have the sealing jutsu that is required for the Juubi. And no, he can't defeat the Juubi.


----------



## pluuuuffff (Mar 5, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hashriama admitted Kurama was too strong, pluuuuufff. And he doesn't have the sealing jutsu that is required for the Juubi. And no, he can't defeat the Juubi.



Dude, and what about it? He is praising her power but that doesn't mean that he is powerless than her.

Also, after a fight like he took against Madara, it's a pretty hard fight.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2015)

pluuuuffff said:


> Dude, and what about it? He is praising her power but that doesn't mean that he is powerless than her.
> 
> Also, after a fight like he took against Madara, it's a pretty hard fight.


...Kurama is a GUY. A male demon, the nine-tailed fox. And other than pinning the Ten-Tails, what the hell Hashirama even DO to it?


----------



## Zef (Mar 5, 2015)

Juubi negs.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 5, 2015)

This is weird that nobody has mentioned Hashirama can absorb a Bijuudama with his Mokuton, like they have in other threads. Good job, cut that nonsense out.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 6, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hashriama admitted Kurama was too strong, pluuuuufff. And he doesn't have the sealing jutsu that is required for the Juubi. And no, he can't defeat the Juubi.



 Context.

 The remark was more related to the power of 100% Kurama combined with Madara's Susanoo. Hell, we easily witnessed a Weakened Buddha holding Kurama like a puppy. 

 But yeah, he can't beat the Juubi.

 @BurningVegeta

 I'm not sure why people would state that considering Kurama's Bijuudama plowed through Wood Dragon.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 6, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Context.
> 
> The remark was more related to the power of 100% Kurama combined with Madara's Susanoo. Hell, we easily witnessed a Weakened Buddha holding Kurama like a puppy.


What context? Hashirama said Kurama's power was too great and had to seal him away so he couldn't be used against him again. If Madara didn't panic or if he could use some of Kurama's other abilities he could have avoided it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 6, 2015)

but madara didnt avoid it therefore he cant 

 

unless he wanted to looose. lol


----------

